# هل يسوع قدوتكم



## *sara* (29 أبريل 2007)

*          هل يسوع قدوتكم ....أي هل تتخذونه المثل الأعلى و القدوة المثلى ؟؟

و شكراا *


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*طبعا السيد المسيح هو المثل الاعلى والقدوة المثلى فى تاريخ البشرية*


----------



## Basilius (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*السيد المسيح الة متجسدا فاديا محبا 
كان في لاهوتة الها كاملا 
وفي ناسوتة انسانا كاملا 
و قال " تعلموا مني لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب " 
فالمسيح اثناء وجودة على الارض وفي شخصيتة قدوة لي و لحياتي 
فقد كان يجول في الارض يصنع خيرا *


----------



## Moony34 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

طبعا كلنا بنحاول نمشي على نهج السيد المسيح الذي ترك لنا مثالا لكي نتبع خطواته


----------



## *sara* (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*وكيف يُقْتَدَى بالرب و الإله 
أليس هذا أمر يكاد أن يكون مستحيل . فهو الله *


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



*sara* قال:


> *وكيف يُقْتَدَى بالرب و الإله
> أليس هذا أمر يكاد أن يكون مستحيل . فهو الله *



*العكس هو الصحيح يا سارة لان الفادى لا يمكن ان يكون اى شخص سوى الله*


----------



## *sara* (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*



			العكس هو الصحيح يا سارة لان الفادى لا يمكن ان يكون اى شخص سوى الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ولكن ما دخل هذا بسؤالي ؟؟؟!!*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



*sara* قال:


> *ولكن ما دخل هذا بسؤالي ؟؟؟!!*



*اعتذر فقد قرأت كلمة يقتدى على انها يفتدى
عموما اجابة سؤالك هى انه من المستحيل ان يصير احد فى نفس اخلاق المسيح لانه الله المتجسد ولانه الاسان الوحيد الذى لم يرتكب اى خطية لكن ذلك لا يمنع ان نحاول الاقتداء به*


----------



## *sara* (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*



			اعتذر فقد قرأت كلمة يقتدى على انها يفتدى
عموما اجابة سؤالك هى انه من المستحيل ان يصير احد فى نفس اخلاق المسيح لانه الله المتجسد ولانه الاسان الوحيد الذى لم يرتكب اى خطية لكن ذلك لا يمنع ان نحاول الاقتداء به
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*عندما يتم الإقتداء هل يتم الإقتداء بأفعال الناسوت أم اللهوت أم الإثنين معاا ؟؟*


----------



## Basilius (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



*sara* قال:


> *عندما يتم الإقتداء هل يتم الإقتداء بأفعال الناسوت أم اللهوت أم الإثنين معاا ؟؟*




* الناسوت و الاهوت هو الكلمة المتجسدة 
فالناسوت ليست لة مشيئة او غرض مخالف لغرض الاهوت 
لان في هذا الناسوت حل اللاهوت الغير محدود 
فالارادة و المشيئة الالهية واحدة ولا تتبدل 
فالمسيح ناسوتا و لاهوتا جسدا بشريا و انسانا بجانب كونة الها كلمة متجسدة حلت في الجسد ( الابن الواحد مع الاب في الجوهر ) 
فنحن نقتدي بشخص المسيح اللذي لا يوجد بمشيئتين مختلفتين بل مشيئة واحدة 
وهو قالها بنفسة 
قال " تعلموا مني لاني وديع و متواضع القلب " 
فكيف كان يتصرف و يجول وهو متجسد في جسدا بشريا منظورا لانة صورة اللة اللذي لا يراة احد فنحن نقتدي بشخص المسيح ماذا كان يفعل وهو في الجسد ؟ كان يجول يصنع خيرا 
كان متواضعا لابعد الحدود برغم انة الابن الوحيد الواحد مع الاب في الجوهر 

مهما فعل الانسان فهو انسان خاطىء و ليس الها 
ولكن المسيح وهو على الارض في الجسد علمنا اشياء كثيرة جدا جدا موجودة في الانجيل 
وهو موجود على المنتدى يمكن ان تقراية و تعرفي ماذا علمنا المسيح *


----------



## remorb (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

أفادا أضيف إليك أمثلة مما علمنا رب المجد يسوع
من لطمك على خدك الإيمن فحول له الآخر..
من سخرك ميل فامشي معه اثنين..
اعط ما لقيصر لقيصر..
وغيرها من الأمثلة.. حيث كان يجول يصنع خيراً
ونجد أيضاً من الأمثلة لمعاملاته .. طاعته للقديسة العذراء مريم..
في عرس قانا الجليل..
وغيرها وغرها...​


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت سارة*



*sara* قال:


> *وكيفَ يَصِف الله نفسُه بالوديع المتواضع!!!؟؟*
> *هل يليق بالإله أن يكون وديعاا....!...*




*أخت سارة أسألك أنا*
*هل يليق بالله أن يكون متكبر ومتعجرف ومذل ؟؟؟؟؟*

*وأنت هل ترضي أن تعبدي ا*
*لله المتكبر المتعجرف المذل أم الله الوديع الهادئ المتواضع المحب ؟؟؟؟*​


*sara* قال:


> *وما الفرق بين الوداعةو التواضع لو سمحت *
> *مشكور ...*


*علي حد علمي *
*الوداعة هذه صفه تتبع التواضع*
*فالإنسان المتواضع الذي يحب الكل*
*لابد أن يكون وديع وهادئ وهذا شئ طبيعي لتواضعه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات (8 مايو 2007)

وايه ىاللي يجبر الله علي انه ينزل من فوق عرشه عشان شوية حمقي يهود يصلبوه
طب ممكن كان بعث نبي او رسول زي كل مرة ويعلم الناس دينهم والمثل والاخلاق وما الي ذلك
او حتي يرسل ملك من الملائكة عشان الملائكة معصومين
ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا علي سعة صدوركم

الرب ليس كمثله شيء وله كل صفات الكمال
فهو المتكبر الذي لا يستطيع ان يعجزه شيء
وهو الرحيم الغفور الذي يسامح ويغفر
وهذه الصفات لا تجتمع في أحد غير الأحد
يعني ببساطة لا تجتمع الا في الله


----------



## فادية (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات قال:


> الرب ليس كمثله شيء وله كل صفات الكمال
> فهو المتكبر الذي لا يستطيع ان يعجزه شيء
> 
> اول مرة اعرف ان التكبر من صفات الكمال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


صحيح لا تجتمع الا في اله الاسلام المتكبر المتعالي الماكر المميت المنتقم .................. الخ 
معنديش وقت اقعد اعدد اسامي اله الاسلام 
الله يكون فعونكم  وعون الهكم دا
سلام المسيح


----------



## فادية (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات قال:


> وايه ىاللي يجبر الله علي انه ينزل من فوق عرشه عشان شوية حمقي يهود يصلبوه
> طب ممكن كان بعث نبي او رسول زي كل مرة ويعلم الناس دينهم والمثل والاخلاق وما الي ذلك
> او حتي يرسل ملك من الملائكة عشان الملائكة معصومين
> ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا علي سعة صدوركم


*
مهو ربنا ارسل الانبياء قبل المسيح والناس مقبلوش تعاليمهم 
كان يعمل ايه يعني يخلي البشر غرقانين في الخطيئه والموت !!!
المشكله ان تفكيركم عن الله انو هو متعالي ومنتقم وماكر ومذل 
طبعا مع الفكر مش ممكن تتقبلو ان الله ممكن يكون محب للبشر !!
واكبر دليل على كلامي دا 
انكم عندكم 99 اسم لاله الاسلام 
والاسم الي مش قادرين تحصوه لحد دلوقتي ان الله محبه !!!!!
عشان لو انتو احصيتو الاسم دا هتنسخو  وتنسفو بيه الاسلام واله الاسلام من جذوره 
اما بالنسبه لاله المسيحيه فهو محبه فقط عشان مفيش صفه  تانيه ممكن تعبر عن الله اكتر من المحبه 
شايف الفرق بين اله الاسلام واله المسيحيه يا عزيزي 
يا ريتك تفكر شويه 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## remorb (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

لي هنا مداخلة بسيطة في نفس الموضوع
إذا قامت مشادة كلامية مثلاً بين الزوج وزوجته .. وعلا صوت أي منهما.. وصمت الآخر..
من منهما الأقوي هل صاحب الصوت العالي أم الصامت...؟؟؟
وسؤال آخر إذا قامت صاحب الصوت الصامت وصاح هو الآخر في الطرف الثاني...
هل سيسمع كل منهما الآخر..؟؟؟؟!!
ماذا سيصبح هذا البيت... بالطبع حريق في البيت.. ولن تخمد لأن كل منهما صوته عالي ولا يسمع كل منهما الآخر.. وأصبحت الدنيا كلها حريق..
ولكن إن صمت الطرف الآخر.. وبصمته هذا ألا يحل الهدوء إلي المنزل...؟؟
رب المجد قدوتنا علمنا أن نكون ودعاء.. 
فقد قال لنا تعلموا مني فإني وديع ومتواضع القلب...""
لم يقل لنا أنا متكبر.. مضل.. إلخ من الصفات التي وردت لديكم..
هذا هو المسيح رب المجد قدوتنا..
فتيل مدخنة لم يطفئ...
وعلمنا أن "من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر"..
وعلمنا أيضاً "من طلب منك الثوب فإعطه الرداء أيضاً".
وعلمنا "من سخرك ميل فإمش معه اثنين"..
علمنا الكثير والكثير لنكون قدوه..
كما علمنا أيضاً: "أحبوا أعدائكم.. باركون لأعينكم"..​


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخ أستطيع*

*أولاً *
*مرحباً بك معنا*​*ثانياً*


أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات قال:


> وايه ىاللي يجبر الله علي انه ينزل من فوق عرشه عشان شوية حمقي يهود يصلبوه
> طب ممكن كان بعث نبي او رسول زي كل مرة ويعلم الناس دينهم والمثل والاخلاق وما الي ذلك
> او حتي يرسل ملك من الملائكة عشان الملائكة معصومين
> ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*طيب وأيه ال يمنع أنه يتنازل ويتواضع علشان يفديهم من الموت والهلاك ؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما الله بذاته أرسل لهم كيهود أنبياء كثيرين ولم يتوبوا*

*وغير ذالك أيستطيع هذا النبي غير المعصوم *
*الخاطئ أن يمحي الذنب ويحمل الكفارة عن البشر ؟؟؟*
*أعتقد لا*
*ولماذا ؟؟؟*
*لأن الخطية الأولي*
*وجهت لله ذاته وكي تمحي بالعدل*
*لابد أن يأخذ أحد المبادرة ليتم التصالح*

*ولكن الإنسان لا يستطيع لأنه خاطئ بطبيعته الفاسدة بفعل الخطية*
*والنبي هكذا لأنه إنسان*
*والملاك أيضاً لأن الملاك ومع أنه طاهر ولكنه غير معصوم من الخطأ*
*وبدليل أبليس الذي كان رئيس ملائكة وأخطأ من ذاته*

*فلابد من مبادرة من الله ذاته *
*المعصوم الرحيم وبنفس الوقت هو عادل*
*فهو من حبه لنا نفذ الحكم الأبدي في نفسه **بواسطة *
*يسوع المسيح له المجد*
*الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*ليفدي الإنسان *​ 


أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات قال:


> الرب ليس كمثله شيء وله كل صفات الكمال



*دة شئ عادي جداً بل وبديهي*​ 


أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات قال:


> فهو المتكبر الذي لا يستطيع ان يعجزه شيء


 
*أتعتقد يا أخي أن المتكبر هو من لا يعجز عن فعل شئ !!!!!!*
*أذاً ماذا تقول عنه وهو القادر ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات قال:


> وهو الرحيم الغفور الذي يسامح ويغفر


 
*شئ بديهي أيضاً*
*ولكن أيستطيع بكماله المطلق*
*أ**ن يرحم وينسي العدل ؟؟؟؟*
*أو يحكم بدون الرحمة ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات قال:


> وهذه الصفات لا تجتمع في أحد غير الأحد
> يعني ببساطة لا تجتمع الا في الله


 
*كما قلت شئ بديهي*
*يا أستطيع الرد علي الشبهات*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## *sara* (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*



			رب المجد قدوتنا علمنا أن نكون ودعاء.. 
فقد قال لنا تعلموا مني فإني وديع ومتواضع القلب...""
لم يقل لنا أنا متكبر.. مضل.. إلخ من الصفات التي وردت لديكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
لقد كانت لي مداخلــة وضحت بشكل مفصلة معنى أنَ اللهـ تعالى متكبر وتم حذفهــا ....كأنكم لا تريدون أن تفهموا ...,,ولكن الله المستعانـ 

سوف أفسرها لكم بطريقة مختصرة حتى لا ترجعواا وترددون من غير الفهم بالمراد الإسلامي لهذه الصفــة الإلهيــة 

*الجبار : 
 القهار ، أو المتكبر ، أو المتسلّط ، أو الذي جبر مفاقر الخلق وكفاهم أسباب المعاش والرزق ، أو الذي تنفذ مشيته على سبيل الإجبار في كل أحد ولا تنفذ فيه مشية أحد. ويقال : الجبّار العالي فوق خلقه ، ويقال للنخل الذي طال وفات اليد : جبّار. *

*المتكبّر : 
 ذو الكبرياء ، وهو : الملك ، أو ما يرى الملك حقيراً بالنسبة إلى عظمته ، قاله الشهيد (54).
 وقال صاحب العدّة : المتكبّر المتعالي عن صفات الخلق ، ويقال : المتكبّر على عتاة خلقه ، وهو مأخوذ من الكبرياء ، وهم اسم التكبّر والتعظّم (55).*,,,,,


----------



## sam_msm (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*الاخت الحبيبة فى المسيح المسيح قدوتنا , ولكن ليس بمفهوم العالم .وهو من يقتدى بشخص يحاول أن يفعل مثله فى المواقف.
الامر فى المسيح مختلف تمامآ, لان المسيح متحد بطبيعتنا , وبالتالى الانسان المسيحى هو من يكون المسيح حياته .
                             " فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيا" غل 20 : 2
وعلى هذا من يحيا بالمسيح والمسيح عمليآ هو حياته ,يعمل أعمل المسيح , ويكون صورة حقيقية وحية للمسيح على الارض .
أخذر أختى من يقلد المسيح .مستحيل يعمل أعمال المسيح بل يكون ممثل "artist" أى يتظاهر بأعمال المسيح فقط وهذه كارثه.أما نحن فمدعون أن نحيا وبصورة عملية بحياة المسيح . ولكى يكون الموضوع واضح أود أنوه أن هذا الامر هو الخلاص كله عمومآ بأختصار شديد جدآ المسيح غير طبيعتنا العتيقة فى المعمودية وخلقنا من جديد فيه خليقة جديدة لا تنفصل عنه , وأعطنا أن نأخذ حياته بالتناول من جسده ودمه فتسرى حياته فى أنساننا الجديد ونحيا به بصورة حقيقية وليس بتقليده وأن شعرتى بنعمة الله وحبيتى توضيح أكثر فنعمة الله تعطينا بسخاء .*


----------



## *sara* (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*إذاا انتم تقتدون بالناسوت دون اللاهوت صحيح..؟*


----------



## Twin (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي أخت سارة*



*sara* قال:


> *إذاا انتم تقتدون بالناسوت دون اللاهوت صحيح..؟*


 
*أقول لكي هل يعقل أن أقتدي بالناسوت دون الاهوت *
*فالله الذي ظهر بالجسد هو السيد المسيح له المجد*
*والسيد المسيح له المجد هذا هو قدوتنا فمدمت أقتدي*
* بالسيد المسيح له المجد*
*فأنا أقتدي بالناسوت والاهوت معاً لأنهم أتحدا دون أمتزاج أو تغير*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## *sara* (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> أقول لكي هل يعقل أن أقتدي بالناسوت دون الاهوت
> فالله الذي ظهر بالجسد هو السيد المسيح له المجد
> والسيد المسيح له المجد هذا هو قدوتنا فمدمت أقتدي
> بالسيد المسيح له المجد
> فأنا أقتدي بالناسوت والاهوت معاً لأنهم أتحدا دون أمتزاج أو تغير



*هل اكتسب اللاهوت القدسية بمجرد اتحاد اللاهوت معه ....فإنه كما قلت لم يمتزج..؟؟

وشكراا *


----------



## Twin (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي أخت سارة*


*sara* قال:


> *هل اكتسب اللاهوت القدسية بمجرد اتحاد اللاهوت معه ....فإنه كما قلت لم يمتزج..؟؟*
> 
> *وشكراا *


 
*تقصدي طبعاً الناسوت *
*الناسوت يا أختي لم يكن موجوداً قبل حلول الروح القدس علي السيدة العذراء مريم*
*فقبل التجسد لم يكن هناك ناسوت أما بعد فأصبح الناسوت متحداً باللاهوت ولم يفترقا أبداً ولا للحظة أو لطرفة عين*
*فبأتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت صار هناك الله الظاهر في الجسد*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## *sara* (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> تقصدي طبعاً الناسوت
> الناسوت يا أختي لم يكن موجوداً قبل حلول الروح القدس علي السيدة العذراء مريم
> فقبل التجسد لم يكن هناك ناسوت أما بعد فأصبح الناسوت متحداً باللاهوت ولم يفترقا أبداً ولا للحظة أو لطرفة عين
> فبأتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت صار هناك الله الظاهر في الجسد



آه قصدي الناسوت آسفة ....

سؤالي 

*حتى الآن اللاهوت متحد بالناسوت ؟؟؟*؟؟


----------



## steven gerrard (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

نعم لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين
​


----------



## *sara* (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*



			نعم لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*حتى الآن ...,,, معقول ؟؟؟َ!!!

ألستم من قلتم بأنَ ناسوته قد بلى و صُلِب و له كفن !!!!!*


----------



## ابن الشرق (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*مرحبا ..... *

* لماذا تناسي قيامة السيد المسيح ؟!*

* السيد المسيح قد قام من بين الاموات معلنا الانتصار على الموت ....... و بعد اربعين يوما صعد بجسده الممجد الى السماء ........ *

*و لهذا ..... لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته *


----------



## *sara* (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> لماذا تناسي قيامة السيد المسيح ؟!
> 
> السيد المسيح قد قام من بين الاموات معلنا الانتصار على الموت ....... و
> 
> ...



*
بعْدَ أربعين يوماً من الموت و المفارقة أليس كذلك ..؟؟

إذا كانت مده قدرها (( 40 يومااا )) تمت فيها المفارقة 

هل فهمي صحيح؟*


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> *بعْدَ أربعين يوماً من الموت و المفارقة أليس كذلك ..؟؟
> 
> إذا كانت مده قدرها (( 40 يومااا )) تمت فيها المفارقة
> 
> هل فهمي صحيح؟*


 
*كم مرّة نقول لكم اقرأوا الردود بتمعن *

*عن أي مفارقة تتحدثين يا ترى ؟!  *

*عدة مرات شرحنا لك *

*السيد المسيح ... لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته  طرفة عين .....*


*حتى اثناء موته لم يفارق لاهوته الناسوت ..... *

*و بعدها قام في اليوم الثالث من الاموات *


*فجسده لم يبلى كما تزعمين .....*

* لان السيد المسيح له المجد  قام بجسده من الأموات و بقيت آثار الصلب شاخصة كدليل على قيامته بالجسد و الروح*


*و في اليوم الاربعين صعد الى السماء بجسده *


*ارجو ان يكون ردي واضحا*


----------



## *sara* (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> السيد المسيح ... لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته طرفة عين .....
> 
> 
> حتى اثناء موته لم يفارق لاهوته الناسوت .....
> ...


.....
*
ليس للتجســد كانَ هدف ,,,,

ما هدفه الآن بعدَ الموت ....؟؟

فارق أم لم يفارق ما هو المهم في الموضوع ....؟؟*


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> *ليس للتجســد كانَ هدف ,,,,
> 
> ما هدفه الآن بعدَ الموت ....؟؟
> 
> *


 
*الاتحاد الذي حدث بين الطبيعتين هو ابدي  .... *

*و لهذا لم تتفارق الطبيعتين و لا طرفة عين *


*هل لديك استفسار آخر ؟*


----------



## *sara* (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> السيد المسيح ... لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته طرفة عين .....
> 
> 
> حتى اثناء موته لم يفارق لاهوته الناسوت .....



*اذا ماذا يعني أنه مات ...

أي انفصلت روح الناسوت عن الناسوت مع بقاء اللاهوت.... صحيح,,..,؟

الأمر الآخر هل سوف يحاسبنا اللهـ تعالى يوم القيماة وهو متحد بلاهوته و ناسوته أيضا..؟؟*


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> *اذا ماذا يعني أنه مات ...*
> *أي انفصلت روح الناسوت عن الناسوت مع بقاء اللاهوت.... صحيح,,..,؟*


 

*نعم انفصلت الروح البشرية للسيد المسيح له المجد عن جسده .... *

*في حين لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته *

*و في اليوم الثالث قام من الاموات بالروح و الجسد *




> *الأمر الآخر هل سوف يحاسبنا اللهـ تعالى يوم القيماة وهو متحد بلاهوته و ناسوته أيضا..؟؟*


 
*نعم .... *

*سيأتي السيد المسيح له المجد ليدين العالم تماما كما صعد في اليوم الاربعين بعد القيامة *


----------



## *sara* (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> نعم ....
> 
> سيأتي السيد المسيح له المجد ليدين العالم تماما كما صعد في اليوم الاربعين بعد القيامة



عجبــــــــــــاَ لإلهكم ..... هل سيحاسب هذا الإله المتحد بالناسوت أناس أكبر منه حجماا ...لمَ هذا التحجيم لله!!! و من ثمَ الأناس الذين أتَوا قبل نزول يسوع كيف سوف تتم محاسبتهم ...وهل سيتعرفون على إلههم باللوك الجديـــــــد !!!!!


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> عجبــــــــــــاَ لإلهكم ..... هل سيحاسب هذا الإله المتحد بالناسوت أناس أكبر منه حجماا ...لمَ هذا التحجيم لله!!!


 
اذا امكن تحسين الاسلوب في الكلام 


مئات لا بل آلاف المرات ........ وضحنا ان الناسوت لا يحد الاهوت ابدا لان اتحادهما بلا اي امتزاج او اختلاط .... 

و السيد المسيح بعد القيامة اخذ جسدا ممجدا يختلف عن هذا الارضي اذ لم يعرفوه الا عندما هو قال لهم "انا هو"





> و من ثمَ الأناس الذين أتَوا قبل نزول يسوع كيف سوف تتم محاسبتهم ...وهل سيتعرفون على إلههم باللوك الجديـــــــد !!!!!


 

الصالحين الذين توفوا قبل الفداء ماتوا على رجاء الخلاص و حتى ابراهيم تهلل ليرى يوم الرب .... لانهم كانوا مؤمنين بالله و بمواعيده الثابتة التي وعدهم بها ....


----------



## *sara* (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> مئات لا بل آلاف المرات ........ وضحنا ان الناسوت لا يحد الاهوت ابدا لان اتحادهما بلا اي امتزاج او اختلاط ....
> 
> و السيد المسيح بعد القيامة اخذ جسدا ممجدا يختلف عن هذا الارضي اذ لم يعرفوه الا عندما هو قال لهم "انا هو"



*عفواا أرجو مزيداا من التوضيح كيف تقولولن بأنَ هذا الناسوت + اللاهوت= عيسى ((( أو يسوع()) 
ماذا تر في يسوع غير الناسوت ....!!

وما هو اللاهوت إذاا ...!!! 
وما الفائده من اتخاذ جسد آخر غير الجسد الذي عرفوه فيه أهل عصره بعد انتهاء مهمته على الأرض !!!*



> الصالحين الذين توفوا قبل الفداء ماتوا على رجاء الخلاص و حتى ابراهيم تهلل ليرى يوم الرب .... لانهم كانوا مؤمنين بالله و بمواعيده الثابتة التي وعدهم بها ....


لم أفهم هذه العبارة إطلاقا ..أرجو شرحها بشكل بسيط ...!!

*شكرا لكم *


----------



## Christian Knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



*sara* قال:


> *ماذا تر في يسوع غير الناسوت ....!!
> 
> وما هو اللاهوت إذاا ...!!!
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]*





*ارى انه الله الذى خلقنى وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلى وفدانى
واللاهوت هو الطبيعة الالهية للسيد المسيح*


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



*sara* قال:


> *عفواا أرجو مزيداا من التوضيح كيف تقولولن بأنَ هذا الناسوت + اللاهوت= عيسى ((( أو يسوع()) *
> *ماذا تر في يسوع غير الناسوت ....!!*
> *وما هو اللاهوت إذاا ...!!!*


 

*نؤمن بان السيد المسيح له طبيعة الهية تامة و طبيعة انسانية تامة و السيد المسيح له المجد بين جزء بسيط من قوته على الارض *

*لكن في السماء ستختلف الامور *





> *وما الفائده من اتخاذ جسد آخر غير الجسد الذي عرفوه فيه أهل عصره بعد انتهاء مهمته على الأرض !!!*


 

*الذي نراه في العين الآن سنراه بطريقة مختلفة في الملكوت لان طبيعتنا ستتغير *

*لان السيد المسيح له المجد اخذ جسدا جديدا ... جسد المجد الذي سيلبسه المؤمنين بعد القيامة في الملكوت ... *

*و كما يقول الوحي .. في الرسالة الى اهل فيلبي 3: 20-21*

[q-bible]
*فَإِنَّ سِيرَتَنَا نَحْنُ هِيَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، الَّتِي مِنْهَا أَيْضًا نَنْتَظِرُ مُخَلِّصًا هُوَ الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي سَيُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَ جَسَدِ تَوَاضُعِنَا لِيَكُونَ عَلَى صُورَةِ جَسَدِ مَجْدِهِ*​[/q-bible]

*فان جسد المجد لا يمرض و لا يموت مثل هذا الجسد الذي نعيش به الآن *

*كنت قد اجبتك ... *



> *الصالحين الذين توفوا قبل الفداء ماتوا على رجاء الخلاص و حتى ابراهيم تهلل ليرى يوم الرب .... لانهم كانوا مؤمنين بالله و بمواعيده الثابتة التي وعدهم بها *



*فطلبت التوضيح ... *




> لم أفهم هذه العبارة إطلاقا ..أرجو شرحها بشكل بسيط ...!!


 

*كل الابرار آمنوا بالله و بكل مواعيده و وعوده لهم بالخلاص .... و ان الله من سفر التكوين وعد بالخلاص للجنس البشري من خلال نسل المرأة .... *

*فالمؤمنين آمنوا و توفوا على رجاء الخلاص الذي وعدهم الله به *

*و السيد المسيح قال... *

[q-bible] أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ [/q-bible]
*الانجيل بحسب يوحنا 8: 56*​ 

*أي انه تمنى ان يرى الخلاص و الله اراه الخلاص المزمع ان يكون *

*فكل الذين آمنوا بالله بكل قلبهم و بكل قوتهم آمنوا بالخلاص و ماتوا على رجاء الخلاص* 





> *شكرا لكم *


 
لا شكر على واجب و اتمنى فعلا الاستفادة من هذه الاجوبة


----------



## *sara* (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> ارى انه الله الذى خلقنى وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلى وفدانى
> واللاهوت هو الطبيعة الالهية للسيد المسيح


*ماذا تقصد بالطبيعة الإلهية !!! ؟؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*

*ماذا تقصد بالطبيعة الإلهية !!! ؟؟؟ *

*له نفس صفات الله كامله

الأقانيم الثلاث :

مميزة دون إنفصال 

ومتحدة دون إمتزاج*


----------



## *sara* (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



> له نفس صفات الله كامله
> 
> الأقانيم الثلاث :
> 
> ...



*ما هي صفات الله بنظرك..

وما هي الاقانيم الثلاث ومن أوجدها...؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل يسوع قدوتكم*



*sara* قال:


> *ما هي صفات الله بنظرك..*
> 
> *وما هي الاقانيم الثلاث ومن أوجدها...؟؟*


 
ما دخل هذا السؤال بموضوعك؟
انت سألتي عن قدوة المسيح و اجبناك
اذا عندك سؤال جديد اطرحيه في موضوع منفصل
و للعلم, هناك عشرات المواضيع التي تتكلم عن الاقانيم, ابحثي في المنتدى و ستجدي الاجابة الوافية اذا كنتي تبحثين عن الاجابة لا تسألين لغرض السؤال فقط

يغلق


----------

